# OCD... Quick Question...



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

My mouse's OCD is getting worse and I found her scratching till she bleed's... I already decked her house out with tons of play things, but I think I need more. My other pet does live in a play cage I made, it's 3 stories, it has a wheel, a hammok, 3 hides, and the mice love climbing on the walls inside. Can I add Cookie (the OCD mouse) in the cage to, or will they mess with her ear too? I have a feeling she will be less board with some cage mates, and an extra fun cage!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Does she live alone then? If so, the company of other mice might stop her self destructive behaviour.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

OK, thanks. For some reason I thought it would be better if she lived alone in this time... Is it okay if the other does eat a lot of Omega stuff then?


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

I know I can't answer your question on the omega stuff, but I do agree that her living alone may have caused that sort of behavior. It's odd, I was wondering the other day if animals can, in fact, have OCD. :lol: I suppose they can.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

She was living with her daughter before she developed OCD.


----------

